# For Chas: Saddle squint on 595 - how to proceed?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Just got myself a fab 595 Ultra from 2008 - this is one fantastic frame! I own a 585 origin - but this is so much better for my almost 90 kilos

After some riding I have now noticed that the saddle is squint to the left. I first noticed it because I started experiencing chafing on the inside of me left leg. Searching the forums i found that others have had the same issue with a squint saddle: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108687

I was just wondering how Look responds these days when turning in an older frame? I guess the issue has been resolved on the newer 595 frames.

Has Look acknowledged that for production year 2007-2008 some frames were misaligned - and do they honour their 5 year warranty and replace a misaligned frame?

So Chas - how should i proceed with this issue - will Look replace my frame? I purchased the frame as new from a dealer.

all the best,
Ezzy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ezzy,

Sorry to hear you're having an issue with your new frame. There was a small batch of 2008 frames that had a similar problem. I recommend taking your frame in to the dealer and having them set up a warranty claim with us.

Regards,
chas



ezzy said:


> Just got myself a fab 595 Ultra from 2008 - this is one fantastic frame! I own a 585 origin - but this is so much better for my almost 90 kilos
> 
> After some riding I have now noticed that the saddle is squint to the left. I first noticed it because I started experiencing chafing on the inside of me left leg. Searching the forums i found that others have had the same issue with a squint saddle: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108687
> 
> ...


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks Chas - will contact my dealer about the specifics.

Do you know by chance if Look France have honoured all claims for misaligned frames?

br
Ezzy


----------

